# Help ! My stick insects have gone all black!



## Totallytortoise (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi
I have 4 1/2 year old Guadeloupe stick insects and I have recently taken them on holiday to France, to DEFRA rules . When we got there I changed the stick insects brambles , to some I found up a mountain , only they had lots more prickles and the stems where PURPLE ! Throughally washing them and putting them in the tank all the stick insects where nice and healthy , one moulted on the journey and another was re-growing his leg back nicely. I kept the cage ontop of a cabinet and soon noticed that the stick insects where getting darker and darker .... The little one re-growing his leg nearly jet black all over !
It's now been 1 1/2 weeks from that and being worried sick ( they where getting VERY VERY black for a normally light cappuccino stick insect ) I moved the cage into the sun and changed the brambles ( the same ones on the mountain ) and within 2 days 3 of the stick insects where their usual colour 
Except the little one and his half leg . 
Ive left it now for a day and he's still getting darker ( it's now completely jet )
Should I be worried about little jhonny ? 
Sorry for stressing  
eace:


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Never heard of that before but they were fine in your care before the holiday and considering there is basically nothing you can do for an ill stick insect the best thing is to try and put the worry out of your mind and keep them as you usually would, there's nothing I can think of tbh :/


----------



## Totallytortoise (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks  I think he's on the mend. Today seems too look much brighter 
I wonder what was wrong with him?


----------



## Totallytortoise (Jul 9, 2012)

Wrong ! It's all black again !!:gasp:


----------



## Totallytortoise (Jul 9, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thank you everyone for their help, im now in the UK and he moulted on the journey so everything looks fab 
Thanks once again 
TTeace:


----------

